# special driver shaft recommendations



## titleist358 (Nov 23, 2006)

hey everybody,

anybody got any suggestions for a new shaft for me? I think I need a different kickpoint. I hit the ball really far (probably avg 310), but it goes obnoxiously high, and doesn't work for windy conditions. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

titleist358 said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> anybody got any suggestions for a new shaft for me? I think I need a different kickpoint. I hit the ball really far (probably avg 310), but it goes obnoxiously high, and doesn't work for windy conditions. Anybody got any ideas


I'm not thinking shaft, but club face so go to lower degrees. if you're hitting 310yrds you must have only 4 clubs in the bag.


----------



## titleist358 (Nov 23, 2006)

its an 8.5 degree driver


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Pm our moderator DennisM. he may have a suggestion or two, sorry I couldn't give more advise.

I was talking about your, HaHa complaint, and my friends thought you may be catching the ball more on the up swing or the ball may be teed too high. So what the heck vary the tee hiegth or stance.


----------

